# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Book "Artificial Intimacy: Virtual friends, digital lovers and algorithmic matchmakers", Rob Brooks, 2021

## Airicist

robbrooks.net/the-book

Book "Artificial Intimacy: Virtual friends, digital lovers and algorithmic matchmakers", Rob Brooks, 2021 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sex bots, virtual friends, VR lovers: tech is changing the way we interact, and not always for the better"

by Rob Brooks
May 2, 2021

----------

